# Park city:  Marriott vs westgate



## sueoz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi - As I stated in my other thread we are hoping to hike in fall 2011 in park city.  I am debating between Marriott Summit Watch (because it is in town) and Westgate Park City.  I've read reviews and it doesn't seem like I can lose with either.  For a hiking trip would you have any reason to pick one over the other?  Is it easy to get from Westgate into town and park at that time of year?  We will have our own rental car.
Thanks again,
Sue


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2010)

It's easy to get to town from the Westgate and relatively easy to park in the fall in Park City, but I would choose Summit Watch.  I think it's more fun to stay right on Main Street...even if you are spending most of your time out hiking.  Plus the condos are bigger at Summit Watch.  Westgate is upscale and very nice, but the rooms are on the small side.

Steve


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive stayed at Marriott Mountainside, Westgate and Raintree Canyons all three resorts have thier pros/cons.  My sister stayed at Summit Watch and she wasnt overly impressed with the resort but said it was great being right on Main Street.  They have refurbished some of thier units so you should be able to request one of those units.  

You cant go wrong with any of these condos.  Mountainside units dont have a lot of character but have great outside pools and bathtubs arent jetted.  Raintree has wonderful new units but only a small pool and bathtubs are jetted.  Westgate units have a cabiny feel, bathtubs are jetted and shower is a steam shower, outside pool is large but hot tubs arent as cool as Mountainside.  

I live in Salt Lake, we will go up in the off season for a break.  I will do some hiking but I dont like to go into a public hot tub.  I like the jetted bathtubs and decks.  Westgate is my favorite out of all of them.  

If you are   hiking make sure you take a day and go up Little/Big Cottonwood Canyons.  Spend some time up in Snowbird, take the tram up.  Take I80 towards Salt Lake and take the I215 exit southbound.  45 minutes from Park City.


----------



## labguides (Oct 30, 2010)

We much prefer Westgate. We like the balconies etc.  We did not fall in love with Marriott (not certain of the name.. the one in town). Have stayed at Westgate 3x in summer and hope to get there in 2011.


----------



## wcfr1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the Canyons is a better hiking mountain, so that means the Westgate is more convenient.


----------

